# E-cigarette helps end armed standoff



## Alex (3/8/15)

*E-cigarette helps end armed standoff in Soap Lake *

Print
Email



A standoff between police and an armed gunman in Soap Lake ended today after negotiators gave the suspect an e-cigarette.

Jason B. McIlwain, 32, was arrested on suspicion of being a felon in possession of a firearm and lodged in the Grant County Jail. More charges are expected, and the investigation continues.

McIlwain had been sought by police after a shooting early Sunday morning near Soap Lake. He allegedly shot at two persons he knew, but no one was injured.

McIlwain was spotted around noon in the Lakeview community near Soap Lake. He fled on foot into a small grove of trees. Sheriff’s deputies and state Fish and Wildlife police surrounded the grove and attempted to coax McIlwain out.

The Moses Lake Regional Tactical Response Team and crisis negotiators were called in. During the standoff, McIlwain fired three shots from a handgun. An alert was sent out to area residents to shelter in place while the incident evolved.

A citizen helped officials by flying a drone with a live video feed, which helped provide negotiators information on McIlwain’s location and actions.

The suspect asked negotiators for a pack of cigarettes around 3:30 p.m. The request was denied because police feared McIlwain could start a wildfire in the tinder-dry brush.

Someone suggested offering McIlwain an e-cigarette instead. Deputies went to a Soap Lake grocery store and bought one. Negotiators gave McIlwain the e-cigarette, and shortly after smoking it, he surrendered without incident.

“We are all very pleased this had a happy ending,” Grant County Sheriff Tom Jones said. “This is one of those high-profile incidents which show how well teamwork and training pay off.”

Other agencies assisting with the incident were Soap Lake Police, Moses Lake Police, Ephrata Police, Washington State Patrol, Adams County Sheriff’s office, American Medical Response and the Multi Agency Communications Center.

Deputies are still unraveling the circumstances leading up to the shooting.

source: http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2015/aug/02/armed-man-standoff-soap-lake/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

What exactly did that "e-cigarette" have in it?


----------

